# Ever see one of these?



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Gargoyle gecko. I saw one at petsmart today. My friend is gonna get it next week. They are SO cool looking. The eyes are incredible.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gargoyle geckos are badass







if i had extra tank i would get one


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looks kind of creepy.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That looks bad ass

Better suited in reptile discussion


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Very cool and if i recall right,bite the sh*t out of you...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

All of the Rhacodactylus geckos are killer! Of all of mine though I have to say that my R. leachianus are my favorites....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> Very cool and if i recall right,bite the sh*t out of you...


 The guy at petsmart said they tame real easy, but Im not sure he knew what he was talking about. Is 100$ a fair price?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yeah, I think we have :laugh: they are totally baddass!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

fishyfrenzy21 said:


> yeah, I think we have :laugh: they are totally baddass!


 i posted it in the lounge, and it got moved here..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

$100.00US is not a bad price, especially coming from a retail pet establishment.....

You can find them for less if you look for breeders, or reptile shows near you...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and the red eye crocidile skink


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Awesome Red Eye Death!
i love those guys but i just have seen one time ago, they are very rare here.

its a beauty...
Carnivoro


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> Awesome Red Eye Death!
> i love those guys but i just have seen one time ago, they are very rare here.
> 
> its a beauty...
> Carnivoro


 yeah in pr they aee pretty dam hard to find
but ny isent that bad
still have a decent price tag


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

those things are bad ass!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Carnivoro said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Red Eye Death!
> ...


 Local pet store has 15,100$ as well,very cool also..


----------

